

Will the world ever see Fair Trade iPads? - jrnkntl
http://techland.time.com/2012/01/27/will-the-world-ever-see-fair-trade-ipads/

======
jakejake
I like this idea, but I have to agree it would be unlikely for most people to
pay $600 for a free-trade iPad when they can get the same thing for $500.

I think it would only work if the free trade version is the only one
available.

~~~
batista
"I like this idea, but I have to agree it would be unlikely for most people to
pay $600 for a free-trade iPad when they can get the same thing for $500."

Then it should be made mandatory, so that no gadget could be sold in the
market that is not made in fair trade conditions --even if it was made
elsewhere. You should be competing on price by slashing your profit margins or
finding some more efficient engineering/materials etc, not by turning wages
and working conditions into a race to the bottom.

------
caesar
"If you’ve read the New York Times story from yesterday (...) you know that
gadgets are often made in pretty harsh working conditions."

I have heard of this story and I am surprised it has not been post on HN.

------
batista
How about the other million goods that are not fair trade? When are we gonna
see "fair trade" those?

How about "fair trade" itself being a bullshit term, when the underlying
conditions of "fair trade" producers are mostly as shit as non fair trade?

